# Birra al gusto cane



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Sempre controcorrente: Il peggio de "I Simpsons" :rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuBIvWhgAhY


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Giovanni, è stupenda!!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Giava', che schifo.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Si può dare in questo caso un punto di demerito? che schifo sul serio!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si può dare in questo caso un punto di demerito? che schifo sul serio!


Ma è geniale!!! Scusa non hai mai bevuto una birra con quello strano retrogusto che non comprendevi??? Chissà!!! :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2010)

Odio i simpson.


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Odio i simpson.


No dai perchè?  Sono dissacranti e surreali li adoro


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> No dai perchè?  Sono dissacranti e surreali li adoro


 Guarda per mesi mio fratello mi ha costretta a vederli...per tutta la durata degli episodi, non facevo altro che scuotere la testa ad ogni battuta! Ad un cero punto non capivo più se mio fratello rideva più per i Simpson o per le mie reazioni! :rotfl:
Non ce la posso fare...
E non parliamo dei griffin...l'unico degno di nota era Stewe. :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda per mesi mio fratello mi ha costretta a vederli...per tutta la durata degli episodi, non facevo altro che scuotere la testa ad ogni battuta! Ad un cero punto non capivo più se mio fratello rideva più per i Simpson o per le mie reazioni! :rotfl:
> Non ce la posso fare...
> E non parliamo dei griffin...l'unico degno di nota era Stewe. :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ahahah Io adoro sia i Simpson che i Griffin e soprattutto Stewie!
Ma i Griffin li ho seguiti meno dei Simpson, devo dire :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

Me la ricordo...fantastica!:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ahahah Io adoro sia i Simpson che i Griffin e soprattutto Stewie!
> Ma i Griffin li ho seguiti meno dei Simpson, devo dire :mrgreen:


 Effettivamente Stewie è un bel personaggino...è l'unico che mi fa ridere :rotfl: :rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9buY1TgDuY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcxvzAZeLMY&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

E pensare che volevo andare a bere una birra stasera, ma sono finito a leggere quintali di materiale sulla persuazione, suggestione e ipnosi. Tanto che quasi quasi ho pensato di fare una piccola dimostrazione.

Non avete nulla in contrario, vero?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E pensare che volevo andare a bere una birra stasera, ma sono finito a leggere quintali di materiale sulla persuazione, suggestione e ipnosi. Tanto che quasi quasi ho pensato di fare una piccola dimostrazione.
> 
> Non avete nulla in contrario, vero?


Vai pure!


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

*lettri*

Fico quel Zandalo​ 

.


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

Giorni fa sono andata a gardaland. unico rodimento;quello  di non aver vinto il pupazzo  MERAVIGLIOSO DI BURT E FAMIGLIA.

un rodimento che non immaginate.


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Giorni fa sono andata a gardaland. unico rodimento;quello  di non aver vinto il pupazzo  MERAVIGLIOSO DI BURT E FAMIGLIA.
> 
> un rodimento che non immaginate.


Miciaaaaaaa
ma quando sei tornata??


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Miciaaaaaaa
> ma quando sei tornata??


 
bella gnocca, solo qualche giorno fa!
come stai ?))))))))))))))


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

*Micio*

*Belli vero?*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vai pure!


:rotfl:

L'ho già fatto 

Va bene, era una cosa da nulla. Ora sono al lavoro, ma ho già in mente una cosina un po' più evoluta


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Belli vero?*


 
Molto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Belli vero?*


 Tanto.
Li metterei su un mobile... :up:
Per me camminarci è impensabile... :unhappy:


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

fantastici i Simpson...

Anche se per me il massimo del ridere resterà sempre SOUTH PARK.
Dissacrante!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> fantastici i Simpson...
> 
> Anche se per me il massimo del ridere resterà sempre SOUTH PARK.
> Dissacrante!


Anche io amo SP... la puntata con i Simpson l'hai vista? Fantastica:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tanto.
> Li metterei su un mobile... :up:
> Per me camminarci è impensabile... :unhappy:


Anche perche' mi secca parecchio rovinarle tra i san pietrini:carneval: (che forse non si chiamano cosi' qua ma sono la stessa odiosissima cosa :racchia


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> bella gnocca, solo qualche giorno fa!
> come stai ?))))))))))))))



bene!!!!!ci mancavi!!
come butta???che novità hai?


----------



## aristocat (28 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> fantastici i Simpson...
> 
> Anche se per me il massimo del ridere resterà sempre SOUTH PARK.
> Dissacrante!


Mi hai tolto le parole dalla tastiera Magenta! Loro sono al top :mrgreen:


----------

